# Who makes this bag?



## gemfem2 (Jan 17, 2015)

trying to find out what brand/style this bag is... I love it!!


----------



## FashionCookie24 (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't know who makes it but that bag is cute!


----------



## Andrew25 (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks like Coach to me! Because i have bought some from that brand and some of them were really matching to this one. Sounds awesome and i am sure following such things can be an amazing way to make something which is cheaper and not necessarily belongs to any brand also.


----------



## MonogrammedBags (Apr 2, 2016)

gemfem2 said:


> trying to find out what brand/style this bag is... I love it!!



I don't know much, but I generally purchase my cosmetic bags which have perfect fabric, stitching and coloring at very reasonable prices from 

http://sophiasembroidery.com/bags/cosmetics/





	

		
			
		

		
	
 These two lovely bags I have and I love both of them.


----------



## jimmbowden (Jul 7, 2017)

The picture is not so clear. but you can try the google image search


----------

